# Folding Bench/Picnic Table



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi All,

Although I have probably have a dozen or more projects at 50% done or more, after the warm weather we had today on the upper east cost, the wife said we need a picnic table. I figured that's easy to build and, maybe I can rope her and my daughter into the project and make it a whole family build.

I have found a few by other LJ members on here, and the one we really liked was done by fellow LJ'er, Joe Cumbo. The link to the plans I found on his project page was no longer any good, so I started searching the web.

I have found one, http://ana-white.com/2011/05/picnic-table-converts-benches

But I would like to know if any of you know of similar plans or have built one yourselves? Also what wood is what you might recommend? I don't want to use pressure treated lumber, so I am thinking of just dimensional Douglas fir, that I will stain lightly and seal with a water sealer like Thompsons etc.

Any advice or suggestions as well is appreciated as always


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen that before. It looked good to me, too. It looks simple to build. You could build it out of whatever you want. I built some benches with 5/4×6 deck boards that didn't look too bad. All the edges are bull-nosed already.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

I built one using pressure treated lumber and found it was really heavy. If I was to build another one again I would use decking fiberglass type lumber. I didn't have any plans to go by but I saw one on QVC and was able to build it. It is one piece not two sections. If you would like I would be happy to take a photo and send it to you
Dawg


----------



## williel (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi marty, I built one out of ironwood and it holds up pretty good to the weather. I've had it for five years and it has not rotted at all and still looks good . I got the plans out of wood magazine i think, been so long ago !! Pine will rot alot faster even pressure treated lumber. Good luck!!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Just an update, I built the picnic table/ bench when I got home from work tonight, with my daughter, mostly me until she got bored. I used doug fir and the wife is going to do all the sanding and wood protection. I will post the project once it's completed.

Thanks for all the input:
I went with Randy's idea on the wood and just rolled the dice to see whatever Lowes had cheap.
DeputyDawg I know what you mean about pressure treated lumber, I made my composter out of it, thank god I don't have to move that thing, it would probably kill me just emptying it all before I move it. Plus the extr- cost for pressure treated didn't jive well with the wife.
Willie, I like the suggestion on the ironwood, and my local lumberyard said he can get me as much as I need, but the wife said, were not waiting get something at Lowes or HD and be done with it.

All in all it took about 2 hours from unloading the van to completely assembled, would have taken less but I stopped for dinner with the wife and kid after only about 6 cuts of lumber.


----------



## krisrimes (Jun 17, 2011)

I have looked at those plans as well and was wondering how comfortable the table was. It looked to me like the seat is a bit to close to the table top. I felt like it would be hard for bigger folks like myself to get in and out of the table.

Thanks

Kris


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Kris, Its a a good set of benches, the picnic table is good for one adult and one child per side. I'm 6'2 and its not that hard to get into if your the only one there, its a little tight for 2 adults on one side, at least two adults my size.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

well I built it and its almost finished, due to the sever weather we are having here i am cut short of finishing it. Its been sanded and sealed and stained, and i sprayed one coat of spar urethane on it before the weather started to turn and i had to bring close the garage doors. here are a few pics for now, I will post the project when its completed.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL setup!

Love it!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all the picnic table/bench is finished. I have posted it in projects. any questions please let me know


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

Glad to see your post, my wife is saying the same thing, I like your table better then those big tables that are hard to move around, that is a nice finish.


----------



## jim454 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is the one I built last year. This is the pic from Cottage Life web site.










Here the link to the free plans.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL convertible table!

Thank you!


----------

